# GO CANUCKS!!!!



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

Just cheering for my home team. Their gunna beat St Louis tonight.







. Any other hockey fans here?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

YES GO SENS!!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Go Away!!! lol jk









We dont have any hockey teams here in SF, so... Go other Hockey Teams!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Go Away!!! lol


 haahaa..i like that team too...by the way nice blues..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Go Away!!! lol jk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No but you have one in SJ...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

Im also hoping leafs win. Then they play ottawa i think


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sucks what the Wings did







I was all geared up for a long playoff season.

GO PISTONS???


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

marco said:


> GO LEAFS GO!


 i'm with marco


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i am wish any team that is Canadian. because CANADA ROCKS! as we saw at the olympics when we OWNED THE US.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Go Away!!! lol jk
> ...


 And I would have loved to sport their gear.. only if the colors weren't aqua and black. Sheesh.. theres nothing to match that with!!


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Go Leafs Go!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Go winterhawks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

BTW.. What is a CUNUK?!?!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> BTW.. What is a CUNUK?!?!










Must be a Canadian thing... :







:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

HEY LEAFS FANS TOO BAD UR LEAFS R OUT SUCKERZ!!! LEAFS SUCK!









GO SENS GO GO SENS GO GO SENS GO!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

vancouver is going to win the cup if they play like they played in game 6. luciano.... sens suck ass man..


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

SENS don't suck look whoz still in the playoffs and not to mention who won the Pres. Trophy Leafs suck Marco. I've been a Sens fans since they came into the League.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i know the leafs suck. i said vancouver is going to win the cup and that sens suck. Want to fight me?


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

Ohhhhhhhhhh yea, canucks won







, our city was one big party out on the streets. Marco's got the right idea, Canucks are gunna win the cup. And Lucky L , we'll see you in the finals, if you even make it there


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

The Sens will be waiting in the finals for the Canucks if Van gets there. Marco u know deep down u love the Sens.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

the leafs choked big time







i should of new it







what the hell is with sundin he is a hot dog all year and when the play offs start he does dick







well i don't care who wins van/otto hopefully they make it to the finals


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> BTW.. What is a CUNUK?!?!


 A canuck is a canadian,,, i think


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah after the Leafs sucked it up I hope Vancouver Wins. Hopefully a Ottawa- Vancouver Final, but If that comes I REALLY would rather Vancouver win. And they would anyways. FIRE PAT QUINN. Thats step 1 for the Leafs, Then Defense, then Stanely Cup. But in The meantime go Vancouver.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

SHIBBY! i just spilt my barqs root bear all over the floor...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

YOu guys are all a bunch of CANUCKS!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> YOu guys are all a bunch of CANUCKS!!!


that's wright and damn proud of it!!!!!!


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

oh sweet theres someone else here from vancouver! Whats up ppl, who else is from vancouver? Anybody go see game 7? It was nuts, everyone was on thier feet screaming for the last 5 minutes of the game, it didnt get quiet at all. That was easily the best game of hockey ive ever seen.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

chalk one up for the cunucks







wasn't to pretty but it will do


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

1 up for the Sens too!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

GO FLYERS























down with the canadian reign of terror. philly is going to shut you all down.









Joe


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

No No Genin not this year sorry my Sens will take Stanley back to it's home country.


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

Holy sh*t, canucks rules!!! Anyone see the game? They came back in the third and with 1.2 seconds left they tied it up, and then won it OT. Canucks are going all the way!!


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

ya that was a sweet game, canucks are gonna win it this time. And if they dont, im sure the riots will be fun as hell to join in on


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Glowin_Navi said:


> ya that was a sweet game, canucks are gonna win it this time. And if they dont, im sure the riots will be fun as hell to join in on


riots why!







you guys should be happy to have a franchise to go and watch win or loose it is still a privelage when we lost the winnipeg jets it sucked majorly







but did we riot no we gathered money up threw the entire city and tried to save them, but still got screwed!!! so if you guys are not happy with your team we will gladly take them and you guys can have their farm team


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

NIKE said:


> Glowin_Navi said:
> 
> 
> > ya that was a sweet game, canucks are gonna win it this time. And if they dont, im sure the riots will be fun as hell to join in on
> ...


 hehe riots are a part of vancouvers tradition now







Back in 94 when the canucks got tossed out there was a huge ass riot, i just wish i was old enough to have been a part of it, or remember it for that matter. we do appreciate our team, its just that when they lose, everyone gets pissed, and then they get pissed drunk, and then somehow everyone ends up on the streets running around pissed off.


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

And we dont just riot over hockey, Guns and Roses never showed up for a concert at GM place and fans rioted there.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

spyderman said:


> And we dont just riot over hockey, Guns and Roses never showed up for a concert at GM place and fans rioted there.


 haha oh man that was crazy. My buddy works at Gm place, and he said that he was actually scared shitless when it happend. He was the one curled up in the fetal position behind the beer dispenser.


----------



## School Criminal (Apr 22, 2003)

GO DEVILS GO!!!!!!!!!

(I really wanted the leafs to win but now they lost so GO DEVILS GO)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

School Criminal said:


> GO DEVILS GO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (I really wanted the leafs to win but now they lost so GO DEVILS GO)


 Dont you mean to put up these smilies instead..


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> I've been a Sens fans since they came into the League.


 Wow Lucky Luciano. How old are you? The Sens came into the league in, like what 1907 or 1908 wasn't it?
Just messin with ya!
And GO SENS GO!
Later
Eric


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

They won the first stanley cup i know, but I mean when they made there return.

GO SENS GO!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

SENS have not been playing like a number 1 seed, Philly is schooling their ass. GO FLYER! Ill be home just in time to watch the stanley cup and the NBA finals simultaneously.

I feel bad for all these cities with no teams to cheer for... maybe we are just spoiled.. but we had the eagles.. who were clearly robbed of the superbowl birth and subsequent win, flyers, sixers( no one in the east is going to stop them), and with the additions the phillies have made, they will be making a run soon.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

1 up for the Sens!!


----------

